# Marbles



## Wz10 (Apr 7, 2012)

Are there any specific ways to breed marble bettas IE two marble bettas? Or just a male/female would do? Thanks!


----------



## MrVampire181 (May 12, 2009)

Marble I believe is dominant. Though the best way is by breeding two marbles.


----------



## Wz10 (Apr 7, 2012)

So either two or one marble should be fine right?


----------



## MrVampire181 (May 12, 2009)

Best to go with two.


----------



## Wz10 (Apr 7, 2012)

Alright. Thanks


----------



## indjo (Jun 6, 2010)

Marbles are partially dominant - you will always produce marbles for generations once you introduce the genes to a line (though the breeding pair isn't marble). If you want fry to mainly be marbles, breed 2 marbles. But 1 should be sufficient, given it's from a true marble line.


----------



## Junglist (Feb 23, 2012)

I've bred A few marbles before and I think Marble is most likely a partial dominant*, so crossing a marble to a solid-colored fish will usually give you mostly solid-colored fish, with perhaps a handful of marble-patterned.


----------



## EvilVOG (Nov 23, 2011)

It probably depends. I'm no expert on marbles but it seems to me there are different contributing traits and people call them all marble. The cause of the marble variant Koi is most likely Piebald, then there's the red loss gene, a possible true marble where individual scales are different colors, and even normal bettas that have an unusual coloring that someone just decided they would call marble to help their fish sell.


----------



## Junglist (Feb 23, 2012)

EvilVOG said:


> It probably depends. I'm no expert on marbles but it seems to me there are different contributing traits and people call them all marble. The cause of the marble variant Koi is most likely Piebald, then there's the red loss gene, a possible true marble where individual scales are different colors, and even normal bettas that have an unusual coloring that someone just decided they would call marble to help their fish sell.


yup I've seen people label bi-colors with marbles


----------



## indjo (Jun 6, 2010)

EvilVOG said:


> It probably depends. I'm no expert on marbles but it seems to me there are different contributing traits and people call them all marble. The cause of the marble variant Koi is most likely Piebald, then there's the red loss gene, a possible true marble where individual scales are different colors, and even normal bettas that have an unusual coloring that someone just decided they would call marble to help their fish sell.


Not sure about that.
I don't work with reds and don't know much about red loss. Nor have I worked with piebald and koi genes thus know as much about them.

By marble, I'm referring to the "jumping" gene that makes bettas change color. Usually from dark color to what I call "no color" - pale/cellophane (sometimes dark to paper white or vise sersa) and sometimes change further either to it's original dark color or to a different dark color. I often get marbles from breeding non marbles - specially if I use new (bought betta) genes in my breeding. And further breeding their offspring will give me a few marbles..... partially dominant.


----------



## Junglist (Feb 23, 2012)

Parents: Marble Male & Multi Marble Female


----------



## Curlyfatbottom (Sep 29, 2011)

piebald n koi are marble
so don't expect the fish to look the same a few month down the road
especial a 3-4 month old fish
two marble don't produce all marble
so just get one and work with it
soon you'll have more then you can handle if it goes right
yes marble look their best around 3-5 month
after that most of them turn into solid color when the get older
paste and dragon really bring out the marble color


----------



## EvilVOG (Nov 23, 2011)

Piebald is a condition that gets called Koi Or Marble. Then there are other Marbles that get that trait from a different Gene or genetic condition. Marble is just a broad term that's been thrown at anything with pattern variations.

Now i haven't worked with marbles yet, but in snakes, humans, cattle and other animals, piebald is a recessive trait. 

But then there's the other conditions that result in Marbles. "Jumping Gene", "Red -loss gene", those may be Dominant, that's not important right now. Even with a dominant gene in only 1 parent your yield of marbles would only be around 50%

Breeding 2 marbles is your best bet to produce marble offspring, however the problem is that you have to be sure that those fish both are marble as a result of the same condition. Otherwise you may be crossing two separate recessive traits, and have a whole spawn that doesn't demonstrate either of the traits you're after.


----------

